# 16gb of memory 4x4 or 2x8gb what's best on LGA1155?



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

i have been thinking about upgrading to 16gb of memory and than use Windows 7 64bit but what will be the best combo, is that 4x4gb or 2x8gb on LGA1155?

ino i need LP (Low Profile) memory if i want 4x4gb bcs i use dual fans on my Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 so it block the first dimm slot when we talk normal size memory.

if u wanna know what board check my system specs


----------



## Jetster (Jun 30, 2012)

Always 2x8gb   4  will stress the memory controller and may effect your overclock


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Always 2x8gb   4  will stress the memory controller and may effect your overclock



that's actually true didn't really think about it, but with 4dimms running 1600mhz with XMP profile would i be able to still hit 4,5ghz on my i5-2500k or that will be nearly impossible?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure. Never tried with the 2500K


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

oki, i hope someone who have tried it will come around and confirm it will work ^^

and Jetster nice HTPC by way


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Always 2x8gb   4  will stress the memory controller and may effect your overclock



They sell better when the time comes too .


----------



## Jetster (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya 2 x 8s  is on my list, but its a long list. And thanks puma99dk|


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 30, 2012)

i remember back then that having moar than 2 sticks loses the 1T command rate which is supposed to be slower, dunno if it still applies these days (i still generally prefer fewer modules)


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

hmm can see LA_Kings_Fan on overclock.net is running 2kits of Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2 x 4gb) on the normal Gene-Z board with an i7-2600k at 4,6ghz so i guess it's possible.

**Official** ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 & Z68(Gen3) Owners Club - Page 42 - Post #416

and again i don't really care if prices will be higher when i sell them, bcs i am buying them used anyway when i can find them bcs i don't wanna use 66usd / 53euros pr. kit on 2 x 4 gb running 1600mhz when i can get some Kingston HyperX Gensis Grey 2 x 4gb 1600mhz used for about 33~45usd / 27~36 euros still some money to save when i don't got a lot to spent.

and my Windows 7 is free bcs i have had it every since it got out so nuth needed to be spent on that one ^^

only mystery left is will the memory run T1 or T2 when running 4 sticks of memory.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

It's possible to do the full load on the new boards.. But, like Jetster says, it will stress the Vccs on it. I have to run a little higher Vccs to get the ram to be stable at 1866 with the oc at 4.5ghz. where as when I had just two dimm slots used, 8gbs, it didn't require anything and I could run the sticks at 2133mhz no problem...

To me, I still feel the use to go with two dimms only.. But, I rather not stress the system more then is needed.. After all.. 16gbs of ram is now the price we had to spend for 8gbs almost a year ago...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

well cheapest 2 x 8gb kit i can find is around 144usd / 115euros which is Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8 GB Black CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233246

which r the cheapest in my country brand new, but i will be fine with used memory and i want 1600mhz memory using XMP profile on my board and i don't got that much money for 16gb of ram that's why i was thinking about buying some used once maybe 4x4gb (2kits of 2x4gb) and run them all at once.

Cold Storm when u run all 4sticks does they run T1 or T2?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

I run them T2.. I can throw them in T1 if you like when I get home.. bue about 12h from now when I do..



As for Mhz... I do have ss showing the tracers going 1866 at 9-9-9-27 and running at 7-7-7-21 at 1600mhz showing that there wasn't a big change in the matter of seek and so forth...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

oki, i am just wondering if all memory when we talk 4x4gb can run T1 instead of T2 bcs it's faster or is that just old bull?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, i am just wondering if all memory when we talk 4x4gb can run T1 instead of T2 bcs it's faster or is that just old bull?



I've all ways ran it via spec.. I can try T1 there is no problem there. Just gotta wait 11 more hours..  I hate 16h days..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I've all ways ran it via spec.. I can try T1 there is no problem there. Just gotta wait 11 more hours..  I hate 16h days..



it's oki, no rush Cold Storm, also HiVizMan on Asus ROG's forum says he haven't had much luck with the Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey memory.

this kit: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-094-KS


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 30, 2012)

I run 4x 4mb 1600mhz and can hit 4.6ghz no problem on my board... have gone higher but ages ago when i first got the board... 4.4ghz is my normal overclock


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 30, 2012)

I've done 4x4 on my 2600K at 4.5GHz. I have to use like 1.2v on the northbridge though and it's only stable up to ~1950MHz. I don't believe I have ever gotten 2133 to be stable on 2x4 2133 sticks on my chip, as at that speed my PC would BSoD at least once a week. 

Right now I'm running 12GB @ 1600 as I took my other 8GB 2133 set out to use on my Bulldozer system.


----------



## nleksan (Jun 30, 2012)

It's my understanding, after countless hours of research for my own build (X79 but should still be applicable), that you always want to use the fewest number of DIMMs to achieve the desired amount of memory. Thus, if 16GB is the goal, 2x8GB would be ideal. It is somewhat of a double edged sword tho, as the higher density sticks tend to be poorer when it comes to overclocking, not to mention more expensive. 

I would also suggest buying a 4x4 kit rather than 2 2x4 kits.


----------



## baggpipes (Jun 30, 2012)

get 2 x 8.... more future proof...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Always 2x8gb   4  will stress the memory controller and may effect your overclock



its the same way with the 4 sticks loading up each slot. Either way its harder on the memory controller, but thats if your running over 1866mhz memory. 1600 should be fine.


----------

